# Big Leaf and Thanh orders arrived today...



## abax (Mar 21, 2014)

and all are beautiful. The liemianum from Thanh is a huge three growth
plant and stunned me when I opened the box...wow!

The Phals. from Mr. Lin are Bear King 'Peter #2', philippinensis x sib,
KS Mini Tris and Louisiana Pixie. All four are absolutely gorgeous plants
and the roots are healthy and numerous. Mr. Lin's packing is always
superb.

Coming Monday are a couple of plants from Piping Rock...schlimii and
Randy McDonald. I'm looking forward to Monday! Gothic Arch says
my aluminet will be here Monday as well. Woohoo!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 21, 2014)

High five


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2014)

So glad that you have joined our little addiction group! :evil:


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow you have been busy. Nice stash. Pics?


----------



## abax (Mar 22, 2014)

I'll take some photos if anyone is interested. Two of the Phals. have small
spikes, but they're in 2.5" pots and not really showy photo material...yet.

I hope the Phrag. experiment turns out well. Assuming it does, addiction
here I come! Glen at Piping Rock seems a very nice man. I hope I get
to know him even better in the future.

Here's what I've learned about buying Phrags. DON'T MESS AROUND
UNTIL THE PLANTS ARE SOLD OUT! Very important lesson from last
spring/summer and Phrag. fischeri.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2014)

Always get plants when (as soon as) they are available. Mr. Ed Hanes re-educated me about this in the past year!!!


----------



## orchideya (Mar 24, 2014)

Great haul Angela! 
You are so lucky to have access to Big Leaf phals...


----------



## Clark (Mar 24, 2014)

Show some pics so you get more comments.


----------



## abax (Mar 25, 2014)

O.k., I will Clark as soon as I can rid myself of whatever rhinovirus I have.
This particular virus is a killer...the kind that lets one get from bed to sofa
to collapse.

Eric, I wish I'd learned that lesson last year. I'm still trolling for a 2-3
growth fischeri. This has been a year long search!

I feel lucky to have access to Big Leaf, Orchideya. On the other hand, you have
some Phals. that I've never seen anywhere and I can't buy from John M. either.
It's my wish that Canada and the U.S. could come to some kind of agreement
on the issue of shipping plants across the border...or unite into one large country.
Of course, Canadians might scream bloody murder at that!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2014)

Its easy to ship north. South is lots harder!


----------



## Clark (Mar 25, 2014)

Feel better. Thank the maker you are home.
Not on some crowded cruise ship.


----------



## Heather (Mar 25, 2014)

Oooh! Exciting times!!


----------

